# Help with the 811 + its UHF Remote Control



## diver90 (May 1, 2005)

I just made the transition from Voom over to Dish and had a couple of 811's installed. The install went pretty well but I have a couple of questions for the experts.

1) One of the 811's only responds to the remote if it is no more than two feet away. I have put fresh batteries in. The 811 is sitting on the very top of an open rack and the antenna is correctly attached.

2) In my HT I have (had?) everything programmed into a master remote with an IR repeater located at the front of the room relaying everything to the rack in the back of the room. I believe that the UHF remote emits no IR, correct? The documentation says that the 811 has an IR sensor and will respond to IR codes. My question is what set of codes do I need to control the 811 via IR and where can I get them?

(If I can find what code sets, I will certainly try www.remotecentral.com )

Thanks


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome, diver90! :welcome_s 

The remote controls the 811 via UHF. It controls other devices via IR. For a universal to learn 811 functions, the 811 has an IR blaster, but you have to go into the menu (6-3) to access that.


(Some other folks smarter than me will have to help you with the rest.  )


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

What kind of remote do you have?

I know that www.remotecentral.com has 811 codes for the Phillips Pronto series of remotes.

Also, I know that the 811 uses the same set of codes as the Dish6000 receiver so if you find those codes for your particular remote, you should be fine.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Laverne said:


> Welcome, diver90! :welcome_s
> 
> The remote controls the 811 via UHF. It controls other devices via IR. For a universal to learn 811 functions, the 811 has an IR blaster, but you have to go into the menu (6-3) to access that.
> 
> (Some other folks smarter than me will have to help you with the rest.  )


Yup and to take Laverne's statement a little further let me ask, are you using a universal remote or the UHF Pro 8.0 that came with the 811? The UHF pro will not output IR for satellite device mode. Only RF. So depending on how far away the rack is you might have to extend the remote antenna. I have only seen 2 people have to do this.

Your extender, is it an X10?

BTW you could go to Radioshack or even call E* and ask for a 522 UHF 6.0 Pro remote. It can be setup to output UHF or IR for sat.


----------



## diver90 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone. Here's a little more information...

1) I will check to make sure the channels are setup correctly between the UHF Pro 8.0 and the receiver. It wasn't changed when the system was setup but I'll double check. If it's OK, I'll call E* and ask for a replacement. Thanks for the tip on the 522.

2) My home theater setup is all programmed into a Marantz RC5400. Oddly enough the .PCF files at Remote Central don't want to load into the Marantz Wizz.It application and give an error. I'll try that again at home tonight.

3) I can just get a template and load it into Wizz.It but then I still have to get IR codes to put in and have it "Learn" them.

Jason: Per my earlier post. I have to stand two feet from the antenna to get it to work. it's not batteries.... it's something else.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

diver90 said:


> Thanks to everyone. Here's a little more information...
> 
> 1) I will check to make sure the channels are setup correctly between the UHF Pro 8.0 and the receiver. It wasn't changed when the system was setup but I'll double check. If it's OK, I'll call E* and ask for a replacement. Thanks for the tip on the 522.
> 
> ...


Are you standing 2 feet from an x10 or an 811? With which remote? Most of the Marantz remotes are just repackaged Prontos. I read somewhere that you can use neoedit and neohacker, both are for the Pronto and can be downloaded off the pronto and remotecentral sites.

Check sysinfo on both receivers and see what they have your remote addresses set to. Some universal/learning remotes can get touchy over the address setting.


----------



## diver90 (May 1, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Are you standing 2 feet from an x10 or an 811? With which remote? Most of the Marantz remotes are just repackaged Prontos. I read somewhere that you can use neoedit and neohacker, both are for the Pronto and can be downloaded off the pronto and remotecentral sites.
> 
> Check sysinfo on both receivers and see what they have your remote addresses set to. Some universal/learning remotes can get touchy over the address setting.


I have to stand 2 feet from the 811 with the 811 UHF 8.0 Pro to get it to work. The antenna is attached on the back. I will double check that it is screwed into the right place when I get home tonight.

The Marantz is a repackaged Pronto NG.

I'll check the sysinfo information this evening as well and will update.

thx again


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

If you can figure out how to download .pcfs into your Marantz and you want one that works for the 811, PM me and I'll be glad to send you mine.

One caveat - only works for remote address 1.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

diver90 said:


> I have to stand 2 feet from the 811 with the 811 UHF 8.0 Pro to get it to work. The antenna is attached on the back. I will double check that it is screwed into the right place when I get home tonight....


Paraphrasing from the 811 manual:

Make sure you don't have an indoor antenna on top of your receiver.

If the UHF remote isn't working very well you may be experiencing interference. (Could this possibly be from your other 811? Odd, though, that they wouldn't both be affected if that were the case.)

To improve the range:
1. make sure the 811 is on top of the other equipment (which you did).

2. Make sure there's enough room for the antenna to stand straight up, or at about a 45 deg. angle.

3. Connect the UHF antenna via a coaxial cable and have it outside the entertainment center. (Probably not your problem.)

4. Try moving the receiver to other locations. (If your setup is like mine, yeah right!!)

5. Attach a 10dB attenuator between the receiver and the antenna.

The manual is _not_ my favorite book on the planet, but maybe this will provide some food for thought.... (Or maybe just some frustration/incentive for you to get your universal up and running.  )

HTH!


----------



## diver90 (May 1, 2005)

LG811User said:


> If you can figure out how to download .pcfs into your Marantz and you want one that works for the 811, PM me and I'll be glad to send you mine.
> 
> One caveat - only works for remote address 1.


PM sent. Thank you.


----------



## diver90 (May 1, 2005)

Laverne said:


> 4. Try moving the receiver to other locations. (If your setup is like mine, yeah right!!)


I'll try everyone's suggestions this evening. The next location I move it to will be the bottom of the swimming pool


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

diver90 said:


> I'll try everyone's suggestions this evening. The next location I move it to will be the bottom of the swimming pool


You can't do that! You gotta wait at least 6 months or 3 SW updates, whichever comes last.  Didn't you know that was in the contract? :contract: !rolling

(See, guys, I _am_ fair, even _if_ a little unbalanced. :lol: )

Seriously, good luck, and let us know how it comes out. :grin:


----------



## gdarwin (Jan 31, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> The UHF pro will not output IR for satellite device mode. Only RF.


The UHF Pro will output IR in Sat mode. I taught my Sony RM-AV3100 remote a few new tricks by teaching it from the Uhf Pro.

The Sony remote is a IR only and the 811 receives commands by the IR input. Works great. Allows me to use the UHF Pro on other tv's around the house connected to the 811.

G.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

gdarwin said:


> The UHF Pro will output IR in Sat mode. I taught my Sony RM-AV3100 remote a few new tricks by teaching it from the Uhf Pro.
> 
> The Sony remote is a IR only and the 811 receives commands by the IR input. Works great. Allows me to use the UHF Pro on other tv's around the house connected to the 811.
> 
> G.


The 8.0 revision, the UHF Pro 8.0 remote, does not output IR from sat mode at all. If you have this revision in order to teach a learning remote you would have to go to diagnostics menu of the 811 and use the learning feature in there. At which point it is the 811 teaching your learning remote not the UHF Pro 8.0.

Now if you have a UHF Pro 6.0, commonly packaged with the 522, then it is capable of both UHF and IR from sat mode. But you have to change the key.


----------



## diver90 (May 1, 2005)

First off a big thank you to everyone for their help. Everything is working in the HT. Here's the cliff notes:

1) The installer didn't have the remote antenna connected to the right coax connector.... go figure :nono: 

2) Once that was straightened out the remote worked fine.

3) I got it into Learn/Teach Mode with no problems.

4) I found / received a few PCF templates for the Dish 811.

5) I taught my Marantz 5400 all of the required codes via their Learn IR facility and their Wizz.It software.

6) Saved out the configuration and uploaded to the 5400.

7) Life is good. Thanks again

:icon_cool


----------



## johnd393 (Jun 9, 2006)

I recently activated a 811 and found the remote function range very limited. It would work fine with the remote from my 6000. Apparantly it was responding to IR commands from the 6000 remote. The UHF remote was only reliable from a foot or so from the antenna. From accross the room you could get it by waveing it around to find a good position. It turned out that interferance from my Sentry cordless headphone was causing the problem. With power removed from the headphone transmitter the remote worked fine even from several rooms away. I tried moving the headphone transmitter 6 feet further from the 811 and it still caused the problem.


----------

